# Review: Spyderco/Lionsteel Lil Lionspy 3.12 in Blade (Elmax Steel, Titanium, g10)



## mhanlen (May 14, 2016)

Hey folks, I got a new pocket knife and decided to do a review on it. I provided it for myself for review. This is so far the nicest and most expensive blade I own. And in the video I put it to the test, give it a little abuse, and see how it holds up. It's definitely a nice EDC blade, but is quite overbuilt for it's size. Anyway, check out the review. It covers pretty much everything, and oh yeah I have fun with it. Whatever that means. 


​


----------



## Str8stroke (May 14, 2016)

HA! Thats you. I have watched several of your reviews. They are all great. I don't recall you being a member here. Maybe I knew and forgot? Oh well. Thanks for the review. 

I couldn't get the link here to work. I had to go directly to Youtube? Anyways, great job as always.


----------



## CLHC (May 15, 2016)

_"It's just a plain ole $400 pocket knife like your Grandpa used to carry."_ 

Thanks for the review and for sharing!


----------



## mhanlen (May 15, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> HA! Thats you. I have watched several of your reviews. They are all great. I don't recall you being a member here. Maybe I knew and forgot? Oh well. Thanks for the review.
> 
> I couldn't get the link here to work. I had to go directly to Youtube? Anyways, great job as always.



Yeah, I've been here a while. I'm more active elsewhere as far a posting goes, but I do lurk a lot too. I checked on Tapatalk, and here and it shows up and plays just fine. I even used incognito mode, not logged in and it worked. Oh well- glad it eventually worked. If you're referring to the picture, it's kind of a homage to other Youtubers who are holding a piece of gear close to their face with an awkward look. 




CLHC said:


> _"It's just a plain ole $400 pocket knife like your Grandpa used to carry."_
> 
> Thanks for the review and for sharing!




He probably turned over in his grave the second I hit "complete order."


----------



## CLHC (May 15, 2016)

mhanlen said:


> Yeah, I've been here a while. I'm more active elsewhere as far a posting goes, but I do lurk a lot too.


Do you also "lurk," post on the *USN*?


----------



## dc38 (May 15, 2016)

Lol...I only seem to know mhanlen as the sarcastically humorous reviewer.


----------



## mhanlen (May 15, 2016)

CLHC said:


> Do you also "lurk," post on the *USN*?



I actually had to look up what that was, so no. I take it you do?


----------



## CLHC (May 15, 2016)

mhanlen said:


> I actually had to look up what that was, so no. I take it you do?


Indeed. Another online forum mostly for knives, and other gadgets, gears, flashlights, guns, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## mhanlen (May 15, 2016)

I post occasionally over at blade forums... And less frequently at EDC forums... Then BLF stuff too. I'll check it out!


----------

